

Storyteller: Create A Website With Content From (Virtually) Anywhere - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/11/sparkart-storyteller/

======
danieltoshea
Happy to answer any questions anyone may have here. I am on the team building
storyteller :-)

~~~
joshstrange
Looks like a very cool concept, any idea on when invite will actually be sent
out? Also do you have any public docs or other content to look over?

